# Back Muscle Cramp/Pull-One Side Only



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

I had to call my masseuse today because of a pulling sensation that developed almost immediately after yesterday's ride. 

I had a pain that felt like a muscle pull on the left side of my back. After the massage, she told me it is a cramp in my erector spinae. She also said my right leg is doing far more work than the left. 

I was on my substitute ride (54 cm-DeRosa Professional). I have not experienced this with my primary bike (Oswald custom with relaxed geometry for century riding). I am 5'10", 30 inch inseam and 34 inch sleeve.

Any thoughts on how to avoid this?

thanks.


----------



## andy11 (Aug 23, 2009)

First of all, make sure the fit is correct. Take your bike to a "different" shop and check your fit.. its always better to get a second opinion.


----------

